# Gummycharged 2.1 slow



## semperfi_ordie (Dec 13, 2011)

I started with 2.0 and when they came out with 2.1 for gingerbread it made me happy. I upgraded to it as soon as possible and when i first started using it, it was great but as time goes my phone will freeze or get really laggy, i have also had times where it will not allow me to turn my screen on, but i know it is still running because i will have music playing. Does anyone know of a fix for this?


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Upgrade to a newer ROM. You can try reinstalling, tweaking, etc, but it'll still be built on EP1W. The newer ROMs (or even stock OTA GB) will probably have much more consistent performance. Maybe try installing stock GB (plus a theme or something if you want) and see if you get better results.


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

upgrade to humble 5 R2 ODIN


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Give Imnuts' InfinityROM a try. I am having a great experience with it.


----------



## geeksunny (Jun 23, 2011)

I had this problem many times. My most recent flash seems to have gotten rid of it though... Give Imoseyon's kernel a try. Just don't enable any of the custom CPU governors, though. Everytime I tried one of them, I would experience the same lag problems and also watch my battery drain ~twice as fast as normal. My latest flash uses the same kernel but doesn't use the CPU governors and I haven't once experienced that lag issue and my battery life has been GREAT!


----------

